# Cable groove in EA70 road bars



## mfdemicco

I just purchased an EA70 handlebar and I thought it was supposed to be grooved for cables. This one is not. Did Easton make a recent design change? I would prefer that the bar be grooved.


----------



## Easton

The shape of the EA70 road bar hasn't changed since 2012 and it does have subtle cable grooves. Large cable grooves on an aluminum bar can add weight and reduce performance as the aluminum tubing has to be heavily manipulated to create large cable grooves.


----------



## mfdemicco

Easton said:


> The shape of the EA70 road bar hasn't changed since 2012 and it does have subtle cable grooves. Large cable grooves on an aluminum bar can add weight and reduce performance as the aluminum tubing has to be heavily manipulated to create large cable grooves.


Just a suggestion, but Easton should remove that the product has cable grooves from the product description, in my opinion. I could see none on my bars.


----------



## Easton

mfdemicco said:


> Just a suggestion, but Easton should remove that the product has cable grooves from the product description, in my opinion. I could see none on my bars.


Good call. The website has been updated.
EA70 | Easton Cycling


----------

